

Passive Income: Summer 2014 edition - kirk21

What is your source of passive income?
You can find mine here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;elonm.roon.io&#x2F;20-8-2014-2<p>Earlier editions of this topic:
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7094402
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6661536
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4639271
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=387789
* https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5903868
======
zura
Btw, always wanted to ask. I'm sure you've seen this as well. There are a
bunch of sites full of generic text and links beneath them with long and ugly
URLs. I suppose they get paid when you click on those links. What are these
sites?

------
keviv
Made few bucks from digitalocean affiliate. Most of the money is still pending
but I'll be paid $120 this month again :D

Read the post here: [http://vivekgupta.com/affiliate/digitalocean-black-
friday-ha...](http://vivekgupta.com/affiliate/digitalocean-black-friday-
hacker-news-4000-in-referral-fees/146/)

My digitalocean affiliate link (if you want to sign up for a VPS):
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96)

------
Leander_B
I own a content website with well targeted affiliate partnership. Currently at
a bit over 1,000 Euro a month pure profit, as all traffic is organic.

I didn't touch the website in about 2 years. Now that numbers are growing
month on month, I'm freeing up some some time add more of the specific content
which brings in the money. Also trying to scale the above for different
related markets and languages. Hope to get it to +2k within the next year.

------
motyar
Thanks for listing them out.

The main reason I think hackers looking for passive income source is, They
want something can generate money and they can focus on hacking without
worrying about money.

EDIT:

forget to add min.

~$100USD/month from [http://webscrapemaster.com](http://webscrapemaster.com)

~$10USD/month from ad on my blog
[http://motyar.blogspot.com](http://motyar.blogspot.com)

~~~
zura
>They want something can generate money and they can focus on hacking without
worrying about money.

Exactly. Also, working on a potential second passive income source is as well
more enjoyable and easy when you have a first one :)

